# Wife just woke me up at 230 am to go running



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Serves me right for asking an army person to help me start running. I ran 250 yards, I thought I could do about 30.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Headlamp time and night training are crucial elements. Good job.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Running at 2:30 AM???? Somebody scary would have to be chasing me to even consider such a feat.

Good luck!


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow... way to go.. and you are a much better person than me...only time I get up at that time is if the tornado sirens are going off.....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Little bit by little bit you will improve until someday in the near future you will be running along thinking about how you only ran a few hundred yards the first time. Starting is the first hard part then comes sticking with it. Good job. And if you figure out the sticking with it part let me know how ya did it.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn......... A lot of people stay up way to late.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Serves me right for asking an army person to help me start running. I ran 250 yards, I thought I could do about 30.


I wish your wife was my work out buddy. I can't seem to find fitness enthusiastic friends in my neck of the woods. :dunno:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I get up for work at 3 every day for work so its not that bad.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im at 29lbs lost in 11 months. I have 2lbs left to get my 10%. My goal for this next year is another 10% or 28lbs. (Yep Im not counting the ones place) I want to add about 100 yards a week so I can be at a mile by the end of the year but if I can do a half mile I'll be happy.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats! Be careful about adding more to your workout too fast. My dad developed stress fractures in his ankle from adding mileage to his daily bike ride too fast. He went from 25 miles a week (5 miles a day) to 250 miles a week (50 miles a day) too fast.

I just started using my dance workout dvds again this morning. It was funny watching Roo dance next to me!


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i did 2.5 miles this morning in 30 minutes with my 35 pound bug out bag


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

To all you runners out there. I was a runner for several decades when I was young and stupid. Now I walk, sometimes up to 7 miles a day even in 90 degree weather. I have to rap my knees up with elastic bandages real tight. If I don't do this my knees starts to throb after about a half mile.

I have damaged my knees, ankles, hips and back from decades of pounding. In fact I know several life time runners that now are having knee replacements and can not run any more.

I would recommend walking or bike riding to cut down on the damage.

BTW some experts are saying that walking fast is the same as running when it comes to burning fat.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

*what?*



biobacon said:


> Serves me right for asking an army person to help me start running. I ran 250 yards, I thought I could do about 30.


I do not miss those days{ well the running at least. I hate running. hated it then, hate more now that I am older.i would rather taking a butt whupping. no, really.}


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

That's what I call dedicated.


----------

